# Philippine Nissan Exalta Sentra STA



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

pics to be posted soon


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn!havin` a hard time postin pics here.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. I like the wood interior.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

thats what you get when u cross a sentra with a g20...^^


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Are those one piece headlights ?


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

yup! one piece headlights


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wow... how much would those cost at a junk yard and to ship to the states? Also if you could get power folding mirrors too  Nice car BTW really like the interior its very clean. -James


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Very nice, I want those headlights for my sentra.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the comments.I`ll check on how much those things cost here and i`ll convert them to dollars.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Would those fit on a Sentra?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

damn, hey pare, visitin the madaland this march, car is fast though, i drive a 200sx SE-R, i/h/e, cams ECU, clutch and nos, im buyn sum parts frm there , cu recomend any racn store, friend told me there sum at the megemall.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

wat motor u got there, DET. ummmmmmmmmm,exaLTA, NEVR heard of it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

The Exalta is a juz da same ol B14.It`ll probably fit coz sum people here swap their headlights with USDM versions wit no probs.
Racin store near Megamall?Try AUTOPLUS,its in the vicinity of Megamall.they got complete shit plus they dyno it afterwards.There are a lot of racin shops nowadays here in P.I.Have to look careful though,some are juz sellin cheap ass copycats.
Its juz a GA16DE


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, 

Could you get a center shot of the console (radio HVAC area). I'm trying to compare it to my car to see how dfferent exactly the pieces are. They dont seem teribly different, just pop out mine and plug in your type. 
Does the exalta come witha grey interior too?

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

From what I see the parts needed are these:
Cover to immediate right and left of the console,
The part where your knee hits on both the drivers side and passenger side
Everthing in the console except the radio, HVAC controlles, shifter, defog/hazard buttons

I don't see where it meets the armrest are so I don't know if that area is different too.

Seth


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

seth, you thinking what i'm thinking about the interior right?? Damn i could do some shit with those one piece headlights.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That car is stylish. Its like the new accords. Its a pretty cheap car, but it looks like it could be a Mercedes. Same with this, its like a Sentra, but looks like it could be some kind of expensive car.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry but Exaltas only come in that tan interior,even in the lower versions.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

ill post more pics of the interior once i borrow my friends digicam


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

This aint mine but it has exactly the same color and he has new rims.I still have OEM rims and ive added euro spec headlight washers to my ride


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

haha... *bump*
(exaltas rule!)


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

how much is it for a gts bumper? im not going back to the philippines anytime soon but my cousins are into cars too and i know they can get it for me there. shipping would probably be a pain in the ass. any fitment issues on trying to fit it for my 95 200sx SE-R???

Ben(tot) 
LMAO


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

fitment should be no problem... i'm asking my supplier about the price right now... will send you a PM with the address and price when he replies.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

did you find out the price yet?

Ben


----------

